# question about washing pelts



## Flyfisher101 (Feb 12, 2012)

Are you able to wash a pelt with soap and water after it has been salted, dried, and stretched? Or will the only do more harm than good...


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

I have washed tanned pelts gently with shampoo, and while it worked well in cleaning the pelts, it sure did mess with the tanned skin, got stiff, but otherwise worked fairly well. Next time I might try woollite.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

All I do every year is just put 1 oz of shampoo conditioner in an 8 oz spray bottle and add the rest in water. Lightly spray the fur and brush softly a couple minutes later. I would never wash any hide to get it wet enough to harm the hide. I use the same on my dog instead of giving it a bath when not needed.


----------



## Flyfisher101 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Don't get it wet after its salted!
Salting dries out the skin in perpetration for the tanning process. Washing it now will undue everything you just did plus increases the risk of slip spots.

If the fur had excessive blood, mud or burrs you should have washed it after fleshing. If its just dirty with small amounts of blood the Tannery wont charge extra.

Tanned furs can be cleaned by tumbling (thrash bag, pillow case) 1/2 filled with hardwood saw dust or sand blasting compound (corn cob grit). This produces surprisingly effective results. However, if it's still dirty after that, add a small amount (1/2 cup) of mineral spirits, shake the bag to mix it around before adding the skin(s) and repeat.


----------



## Flyfisher101 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks Mitchell, washing the blood out was what I was really wondering about. I've been experimenting with brain/ egg tanning... After a couple attempts on some muskrats trapped in the pond this summer I have learned it takes a lot more practice than just one or two pelts, but it is a lot of fun learning.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

If you want to try Deer tanning the book "Deerskins into Buckskins" is a must read!


----------

